# Rauch,Nebel für Engel



## monaco05 (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

habe einen Engel aufgenommen und diesen mit dem Chromakey freigestellt.
Nun soll rund um den Engel Nebel erscheinen. Hab momentan keine Ahnung wie ich das mit After effects am besten löse.

Gruß
monaco


----------



## The-God (24. August 2005)

Hallo,

Rauschen -> Fraktale Störungen. Und dann so anpassen, das es wie Nebel aussieht.


----------

